# Automatizar una cortina



## Marce (Sep 16, 2012)

Buenas, tengo un proyecto en mente, quiero automatizar una cortina, ponerle un motor en su eje y hace que baje y suba, dispongo de una llave inversora para que baje y suba, hasta aca, todo bien, ahora les pongo mis 2 dudas.
 1-como hacer que una vez que llegue hasta el final, deje de seguir girando el motor? lo primero en mente es un *boton switch de palanca*, y una vez que llega al final, que corte el suministro del motor y deje de girar, pero, para hacer que la cortina enrolle, debo levantar la cortina con la mano y presionar el boton del comando que levante la cortina.
2- suponiendo que deje el boton switch de palanca quiero programarlo para que la misma solamente baje a determinada hora, èsto supongo seria mas sencillo ya que solamente programo el timer para que encienda el motor.
Saludos nos mantenemos en contacto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2012)

Se ponen dos finales de carrera (*boton switch de palanca)* , uno en el circuito de subida y el otro en el de bajada , entonces si subiste y paró , al cambiar para bajar , ese interruptor ya no te queda en el circuito 

Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 16, 2012)

Como dijo 2M...tenés que usar finales de carrera de algún tipo...


----------



## Marce (Sep 16, 2012)

Vos sabes que tenès razon!, no se me habia ocurrido eso, pense en solo detenerlo al bajar, muchisimas gracias!!, voy a  ver si hago el diagrama en el paint y lo subo.


----------



## Marce (Sep 16, 2012)

A ver, mas o menos lo pense asi, el switch palanca funciona 1-3, y al hacer tope en la palanca se corta la linea pero se activa el 2-3, o sea que cuadno la cortina haga tope arriba se corta el suministro. le coloque una llave inversora para levantar/bajar la cortina, y creoq eu el dibujo que hice esta bien (aun no lo e probado) el tema esta en... como hacer que el timer solamente haga que baje?? supongamos, lo programo para que a alas 22:00pm solamente baje, como hago?? les dejo un esquema HIPER CASERO en paint,
Gracias, y saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2012)

Eso debería funcionar !

El timer lo ponés en serie con el circuito de bajada ¿no?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2012)

Esperá...la lógica cableada es buena y fiel...pero es complicado agregar timers y todo eso.

El circuito que hiciste está bien...desprolijo pero bien...y debe funcionar

OJO!!!! que toda la corriente que consume el motor pasa tanto por la llave inversora como por los finales de carrera...


por ende...tener en cuenta eso y obviamente la sección de los cables


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 17, 2012)

te dejo una idea, el temporizador utilizaria algo como esto, podes programarlo a tu gusto a que hora abra o cierra ( si la cortina esta arriba la cierra si esta abajo la abre), , los finales de carrera y los cables acorde al motor.  ahh si pones otra llave puenteando el reloj te queda manual y automatico


----------



## Marce (Sep 19, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias por los aportes, estaba por empezar (ya tengo todo) y me dispuse  a probar el motor, lo saque de una estufa electrica, es el que la hace girar, es de 220v 4w y tiene 4rpm, eso no importa porque es una cortina de tela que va en una vidriera, o sea no es pesada, el tema es el siguiente, cuando lo voy a probar... gira para ambos lados sin invertir la polaridad... supongamos, gira adelante, invierto polaridad y gira nuevamente adelante.. dicho de otra manera, me corto las piernas.. supongo que el tema esta en el bovinado, tambien pense en ponerle un diodo, alguna solucion mis retoños?


----------



## josemaX (Sep 19, 2012)

Ese motor es de alterna y no le afecta el cambio de polaridad. Debes buscar uno de continua y ponerle un transformador y/o rectificador o buscar un motor especifico para estas cosas que tienen un común y dos hilos para un sentido cada uno e incluyen final de carrera integrado. Para persianas están por ejemplo los RS de Mhouse.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2012)

Te aconsejo el mecanismo de una antena electrica de automotor , es de 12 Vdc , se puede invertir el giro  como a vos te interesa , tiene reducatora de engranajes y finales de carrera internos


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Marceguzz*
 yo imaginaba algo asi.....






usa un motor de corriente continua, como uno de levanta vidrios de autos, son de 12 volts o alguno similar  y les invertis la polaridad y cambian el giro.

dosmetros 
me ganaste la idea, pero es mejor la tuya, tiene reductora!!


----------



## Marce (Sep 19, 2012)

jajaja naaaaaaaaa, es una cortina de tela fina, es para una vidriera de un local de ropa, no pesa nada, che ta copada la idea la 2metros, mañana voy a chusmearla bien, y sin falta les cuento las novedades, abrazos mis retoños!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2012)

Tratá de conseguir una rota en alguna casa que instale autoestereos 

Saludos !


----------



## Marce (Sep 21, 2012)

Mis retoños, tengo una duda.. sino me equivoco, los motores paso a paso, tipo los que comandan el swing del aire acondicionado, se utilizan para realizar los giros tanto de un sentido como al otro, supongamos que consiga uno de esos, seria dificil la coneccion?,o se puede realizar un empalme para utilizarlos solamente + -, la verdad los desconozco, gracias de antemano!


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 21, 2012)

Un motor paso a paso es algo mas complicado porque tiene que tener un circuito de control, pero a la vez se puede integrar todo en un mismo circuito, pbc o board, te recomiendo mejor un motor dc de unos 12v, EL CIRCUITO SERIA MAS SENCILLO


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2012)

Exactamente, un motor PAP es mucho más caro, lleva todo un circuito de control más un circuito driver de potencia...por lo general se alimentan a 48V

Conseguí uno normal de 12V le haces una reductora mecánica y listo.


----------



## j140781 (Ago 19, 2013)

Hola, yo tambien estaba buscando hacer algo parecido y acoplarlo a mi cortina, pero habia pensado en un motor paso a paso con un pic, me ahorro un poco la circuiteria de los altos y de paso me es mas util ya que los motoros tipicos de DC no cuentan con freno, es decir si le quitas la laimentación giran para cualquier lado con cualquier pequeño estimulo en cambio el paso a paso si no se le envia instrucciones no se mueve, me cuentas como te fue con el tuyo, saludos


----------



## Marce (Ago 19, 2013)

Hola, mira, el circuito funciona de diez, tuve un par de complicaciones a la hora de enrollar/desenrollar, pero lo solucione poniendo una corredera para la cortina, porque mi idea principal, era enrollarla arriba, pero era mucho peso para el pobre motorcito, entonces, con una corredera el peso era casi nada, la cortina en si era muy liviana, era de tela, la corredera, es en forma de U con el riel en el centro, esta imagen es parecida, pero es en forma de I, la corredera tiene en el centro 2 puntos en donde se abre o cierra la cortina, es tirando 2 piolas lo que hice fue montar un motor de cierre centralizado en el extremo que tiene las 2 piolas y colocar (para que tengas una idea) un carretel de hilo de pesca para enrollarlos, y el centro de el carretel, va al engranaje reductor del motor, al motor lo alimente con 12v 2a, y con la llave cambias el giro (abris o cerras) los finales de carrera no van tan cerca del final d recorrido de la cortina, porque como no tenes mucha piola para enrollar la tensa mucho, tenes que darle un margen de 5cm antes del topo tope, lo unico que no pude hacer fue _automatizarla_  pensaba abrirla normal, y para cerrala un detector de oscuridad conectado a 2 luces que alumbraban la vidriera (èstas si estaban con un reloj temporizador) al pagarse las luces se activaria el motor para cerrar las cortinas, pero no hice nada.
 En resumen!, la unica ventaja de mi proyecto era que al llegar, levantabas la palanca, se abria la ventana, bajabas la palanca se cerraba la ventana,  
 Suerte con tu proyecto!


----------



## j140781 (Ago 19, 2013)

ok gracias me has abierto una nueva posibilidad, no habia tenido en cuenta la apertura lateral, saludos


----------

